# Kernel Panic und Root FS Fehler nach SATA HDD einbau

## volvo

Hallo werte Community,

nach langer Zeit habe ich mich dazu durch gerungen mich noch einmal mit Gentoo zu Beschäftigen und installierte dies auf einer IDE Platte.

Ich baute mir einen Kernel und alles war toll *strahl* bis gestern.

Am gestrigen Tage verbaute in diesen Rechner zusätzlich 3 SATA HDD´s und wollte diese starten. Egal ob ich im Bios AHCI oder SATA angebe es passiert immer das gleiche.

Erst sagt er etwas von wegen Softreset failed, dann kommt Unable to mount root fs (8,4 war es glaube ich oder doch 8,3?) und zu guter letzt das was ja kommen muss Kernel Panic.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Habe schon mit der Rescue CD gestartet und die 3 Platten mir fdisk und mkfs bearbeitet stehe im Rescue System als sdb1 / sdc1 und sdd1 drin während meine IDE nach wie vor als sda1 / sda2 und sda3 drin steht.

Es handelt sich um ein 64 Bit System auf einem Asus M3A78 (die normale ATX ohne zusatz)

Danke für Eure hilfe.

Aktuell sitzte ich auf arbeit und kann nur per SSH und chroot zugreifen

----------

## arfe

Erstens bräuchte man mal die Einträge von Deiner grub.conf (wenn GRUB als Bootmanager verwendet wird).

Mit einer Rescue-Disk (am besten eine Gentoo Live CD/DVD) bräuchte man die Ausgabe von folgenden

Schritten:

1. in einer shell grub (als root) eingeben.

find -name /boot/grub/stage1

Bei Dir haben sich durch AHCI bzw. durch die Platten die Reihenfolge der HDDs geändert.

2. Wäre es hilfreich mal dei /etc/fstab zu posten.

----------

## volvo

 *Quote:*   

> Erstens bräuchte man mal die Einträge von Deiner grub.conf (wenn GRUB als Bootmanager verwendet wird). 

 

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/sda3 quiet console=tty1

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12-rescue

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-rescue root=/dev/sda3

 *Quote:*   

> find -name /boot/grub/stage1 

 

BAUM?? Geht ni??

(chroot) livecd boot # find -name /boot/grub/stage1

find: warning: Unix filenames usually don't contain slashes (though pathnames do).  That means that '-name `/boot/grub/stage1'' will probably evaluate to false all the time on this system.  You might find the '-wholename' test more useful, or perhaps '-samefile'.  Alternatively, if you are using GNU grep, you could use 'find ... -print0 | grep -FzZ `/boot/grub/stage1''.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Wäre es hilfreich mal dei /etc/fstab zu posten.

 

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

----------

## arfe

 *volvo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BAUM?? Geht ni??
> 
> (chroot) livecd boot # find -name /boot/grub/stage1
> ...

 

Liest Du nicht richtig mit?

Ich schrieb doch: 1. in einer shell (als root) grub eingeben und dann in der grub-shell:

find -name /boot/grub/stage1  

und diese Ausgabe hier posten!

----------

## volvo

grub> find -name /boot/grub/stage1

Error 15: File not found

grub>

Ich hoffe nun bist Du schlauer auch wenn ich nicht weiß was Du damit anfangen magst.

Da ich keine normale Shell habe im moment sondern nur im chroot arbeiten kann.

----------

## arfe

Sorry, ich meinte natürlich:

find /boot/grub/stage1 

in der grub-shell.

----------

## arfe

Scheint wohl nichts mehr zu kommen. Wird sich wohl dann erledigt haben.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## volvo

ne war auf dem weg nach hause

und schaue gleich nach

----------

## volvo

da kommt hd(0,0)

Fehler behoben  :Surprised: ) Man nehme den Kernel und bauen das SATA als Modul ein und zack funzt alles wieder. Da IDE vom Kernel geladen wird und somit für grub und kernel sda bleibt. vorher gabs konflikt das grub sagte sda und kernel aber sdd wollte.

Trotzdem danke

----------

